# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  التعريف بالمغرب كبلد سياحي مع اهم المعلومات حوله

## Fannan1

المملكة المغربية 
 دولة تقع في أقصى غربي شمال أفريقيا عاصمتها الرباط وأكبر مدنها الدار    البيضاء التي تعتبر العاصمة الاقتصادية، ومن أهم المدن: فاس، مراكش، مكناس،    طنجة، أغادير، تطوان، وجدة.يطل المغرب على البحر المتوسط شمالاً والمحيط    الأطلسي غرباً يتوسطهما مضيق جبل طارق؛ تحدها شرقا الجزائر (خلاف حول    الحدود المغربية مع الجزائر) وجنوباً موريتانيا.[5] وفي الشريط البحري    الضيق الفاصل بين المغرب وإسبانيا 3 مكتنفات إسبانية هي: سبتة، مليلية،    وصخرة قميرة.[5] 
المغرب عضو في جامعة الدول العربية واتحاد المغرب العربي ومنظمة المؤتمر    الإسلامي منذ عام 1969؛ المنظمة الدولية الفرانكوفونية منذ سنة 1981،    مجموعة الحوار المتوسطي منذ عام 1995، ومجموعة سبعة وسبعون منذ عام 2003،    منظمة حلف شمال الأطلسي كحليف رئيس خارجه، منذ سنة 2004 ثم الاتحاد من أجل    المتوسط.  
والمغرب هي الدولة الأفريقية الوحيدة التي ليست عضوا في الاتحاد الأفريقي    الذي حل محل منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية والتي انسحب منها المغرب عام 1984  بسبب   رفضها الاعتراف بسيادته على الصحراء الغربية، بيد أن لها مكانا خاصا  في   الاتحاد: بالاستفادة من الخدمات التي تتيحها دول الاتحاد، كمجموعة  البنك   الأفريقي للتنمية،[6] بل أن المفوضين المغاربة يشاركون وظائف مهمة  في   الاتحاد. 
تاريخياً أثر المغرب تأثيراً كبيراً في منطقة المغرب الكبير والأندلس، حيث    شكّل أول الدول الإسلامية التي استقلت عن الدولة الأموية بعد ثورة البربر    وتأسيس إدريس بن عبد الله سلالة الأدارسة. معظم السلالات المغربية أتت  من   الصحراء الكبرى واستقرت داخل حدود المغرب الحالي[7] متخذين بعض المدن    كعاصمة لدول ذات رقعة جغرافية واسعة امتدت حدودها إلى شبه جزيرة إيبيريا    شمالاً، ونهر السنغال جنوباً.[8][9]، بعض الخرائط التاريخية تشير فقط إلى    المناطق التي كانت تحت سلطة المخزن المباشرة بينما الأخرى تضم أيضًا    القبائل الترحالية التي كانت ترسل بوثائق البيعة إلى سلطان المغرب وتتواجد    بشكل رئيسي في طرق التجارة الصحراوية فيما يعرف باسم المغرب الكبير.   المغرب هي الدولة الوحيدة في شمال أفريقيا التي لم تدخل تحت الراية    العثمانية، كانت هناك محاولتين فقط لضم أجزاء من المغرب إلى الدولة    العثمانية تمثلت الأولى في محاولة احتلال مدينة فاس سنة 1554 انتهت بثورة    أهلية[10] والثانية سنة 1576 في نفس المدينة أثناء تدخلها في نزاع حول    السلطة بين ملوك المغرب انتهت بانسحابها عن طريق التفاوض.[11] في بداية    القرن العشرين وبعد العديد من المشاكل الاقتصادية والأزمات الداخلية اضطر    السلطان عبد الحفيظ بن الحسن للتنازل جزئيًا عن سيادة الدولة لكل من    الحمايتين الفرنسية والإسبانية، استمرت الحماية 44 عاما تم خلالها تشييد    العديد من المرافق وإلحاقها بالركب الأوروبية، حصلت الدولة مجددًا على    استقلالها سنة 1956.   *التاريخ*
عرف المغرب تعاقب عدة حضارات وإمبراطوريات: الحضارة الآشولية (700.000 سنة    ق.م)، الحضارة الموستيرية (120.000 و40.000 سنة ق.م)، الحضارة العاتيرية    (40.000 سنة و20.000 سنة ق.م)، الحضارة الإيبروموريزية (21.000 سنة ق.م)،    الحضارة الفينيقية، الحضارة البونيقية، الحضارة الموريطانية، الحضارة    الرومانية، الإمبراطورية البيزنطية، الحضارة العربية الإسلامية،    الإمبراطورية البرتغالية، والإمبراطورية الفرنسية الاستعمارية.  
العصور القديمة
إستوطن البشر المغرب الحالي منذ العصر الحجري الحديث، أي منذ حوالي 8000    سنة قبل الميلاد، وعُرفت الحضارة التي نشأت آنذاك في تلك النواحي، بالحضارة    القبصية، وفي تلك الحقبة كانت منطقة المغرب العربي أقل قحلا بكثير عمّا   هي  عليه اليوم.[21] وفي فترة لاحقة، أنشأ البربر مملكة على سواحل البحر    المتوسط عُرفت بمملكة موريطنية، نسبة إلى كلمة  &amp;****;موروس&amp;****;   الإغريقية التي تعني  &amp;****;أسود&amp;****;.[22] 
فتح المغرب أبوابه بشكل أوسع للدول المحيطة بالبحر المتوسط، عندما ازدهرت    تجارة الفينيقيين وأقاموا مستعمرات لهم في مختلف الدول المتوسطية. تعد كل    من شالة‎، ليكسوس، والصويرة،[23] من أهم وأول المستعمرات الفينيقية التي    أُنشأت في المغرب، وقد بقيت الأخيرة مستعمرة فينيقية حتى القرن السادس  قبل   الميلاد.[24] 
سيطرت الإمبراطورية الرومانية بعد بضعة قرون على جميع المناطق التي أسس    فيها الفينيقيون مستعمراتهم، فقام الأباطرة بتقسيم إمبراطوريتهم إلى    مقاطعات ونواح عديدة، كان منها مقاطعة &amp;****;موريطنية    الطنجية&amp;****;، التي شملت القسم الشمالي من المغرب الحالي وفي هذه    الفترة، عرف المغرب انفتاحاً تجارياً مهماً على حوض البحر المتوسط. سنة    285، تخلت الإدارة الرومانية عن كل المناطق الواقعة جنوب مدينة ليكسوس ما    خلا سلا والصويرة. وعند سقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية خضعت المنطقة لقبيلة    الفندال الجرمانية الشرقية، ثم إلى القوط الغربيين، فالروم    البيزنطيين.[18][25] إلا أنه خلال هذا الوقت، بقيت معظم المناطق الجبلية    المغربية مستقلة عن أي دولة أو إمبراطورية، وخاضعة للزعماء المحليين من    الأمازيغ. أتى المبشرون بالمسيحية إلى المغرب خلال القرن الثاني، ولاقت هذه    الديانة قبولا بين سكان البلدات والعبيد وبعض الفلاحين.       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                                                                                            * اهلا بكم في المغرب* المعلومات منقولة من الموقع الشهير ويكيبيديا والصور للامانة من موقع صديق وعزيز

----------

